# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  price difference colorbond to zincalume

## ajm

Hi all, 
what is the price difference per metre between colorbond sheeting and zincalume roof sheeting? we are in brisbane if that makes a difference?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi all, 
> what is the price difference per metre between colorbond sheeting and zincalume roof sheeting? we are in brisbane if that makes a difference?

  
Bunnings/Tradelink/Reece/Masters/Queensland Roofing Materials/Pantex/Stratco will all give you direct prices whereas here, all you will get is a guess. 
You will need to specify lineal metre or square metre, whichever you want, and, depending on the lengths and quantities may impact the delivery cost as well.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's a couple of dollars per metre for a length of corro

----------


## r3nov8or

> It's a couple of dollars per metre for a length of corro

  How long is a 'length'? 
Or did you mean - It's a couple of dollars per metre for corro

----------


## barney118

> Bunnings/Tradelink/Reece/Masters/Queensland Roofing Materials/Pantex/Stratco will all give you direct prices whereas here, all you will get is a guess. 
> You will need to specify lineal metre or square metre, whichever you want, and, depending on the lengths and quantities may impact the delivery cost as well.

  Also have Lysaghts in Archerfield.

----------


## Led

Hi, we just re-roofed in Colourbond. It was about $400 more (supply cost) than the same area in Zincalume, area was around 150M2. In Melbourne. So $2.50-ish more per sq mtr.., although that's not allowing for all the flashings as well,
so maybe a touch less?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi, we just re-roofed in Colourbond. It was about $400 more (supply cost) than the same area in Zincalume, area was around 150M2. In Melbourne. So $2.50-ish more per sq mtr.., although that's not allowing for all the flashings as well,
> so maybe a touch less?

  OK, now I see the reason for the question. 
At approx $2.50 you got off cheap because I used to allow $3 difference and that was 16+ years ago.

----------

